# Everyone's thoughts ?



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/cheated-left-abusive-pastor-husband-190000101.html

I think this woman is scum. Those are my thoughts So is her affair partner


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree. Big time NPD. I doubt her husband is as she described him.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

People who chose to write articles about there infidelity are narcissists, and lack shame. Why play in the garbage.


----------



## Nomorebeans (Mar 31, 2015)

Maxo said:


> I agree. Big time NPD. I doubt her husband is as she described him.


Agreed. Classic blameshifting. Which is a classic trait of narcissists. 

She speaks of him being abusive, but gives not one example of his abuse. She just says what he has reduced HER to. 

Everything is about her. Yet nothing is her fault. Classic.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Word.

Whenever I hear (or read) "Yeah, I cheated, BUT...", I tend to view pretty much everything after the "but" w/ a healthy dose of skepticism.

That said, assuming that her claims of abuse are valid... well, like I've said, abuse tends to warp things, IMO.

Still, if the only way that a given wayward can somehow summon the werewithal to leave his or her (supposedly) bad marriage is to start cheating -- much less serially cheating -- w/ other married people... yeah, OK, you're back on the scumbag pile, lady.

But hey, it looks like the Karma Bus hit her by way of last year's AM leaks...



> Postscript: I'm no longer in an abusive marriage. I moved on from my affair to marry the man of my dreams a year later. But for those of you who believe in karma, rest assured she paid me a visit. Remember the story that broke last August regarding the public posting of ****** ******* users? My Prince Charming is on that list. Well played, karma, well played.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Nomorebeans said:


> Agreed. Classic blameshifting. Which is a classic trait of narcissists.
> 
> She speaks of him being abusive, but gives not one example of his abuse. She just says what he has reduced HER to.
> 
> Everything is about her. Yet nothing is her fault. Classic.


Note her lack of empathy for the BW and no empath for her own husband'trauma via the abuse of her cheating.
Another classic NPD trait.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And she admits to being a cake eater? 

That's irony right there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

The abusive husband card is an oft played one with women cheaters. I seldom read similar justification from men scumbag cheaters,which seems strange since women physically and emotionally abuse at about the same rate.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Abusive M?......how about this rather than turning into a vile cheater.....GTFO of the M.

It's not as hard as WS's seem to love to describe it......and ironically, it is INFINITELY easier than trying to either deal with or leave the M AFTER you get busted for cheating.....an affair solves absolutely NOTHING.

Add in the fact that, if your AP is M, you have just become the POS OP who helped to destroy the life of someone who has never done a d*mn thing to you.....in other words, you are a complete scumbag.

I had to laugh at the end though when this disgusting cheat referenced the karma bus....because the only karma I saw was for her dirtbag OM.

I guess her's must still be on the way.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maxo said:


> The abusive husband card is an oft played one with women cheaters. I seldom read similar justification from men scumbag cheaters,which seems strange since women physically and emotionally abuse at about the same rate.


It is pretty much a stereo type that men who cheat blame it on their wives. They complain that she does not understand them, that she yells, demands, and is otherwise neglectful and abusive. 

People who cheat need to find a way to make their spouse look bad to excuse their cheating.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> It is pretty much a stereo type that men who cheat blame it on their wives. They complain that she does not understand them, that she yells, demands, and is otherwise neglectful and abusive.
> 
> People who cheat need to find a way to make their spouse look bad to excuse their cheating.


Both sexes use the same excuses. Lack of sex, lack of attention, feeling unappreciated, being abused, being accused of infidelity, all the typical BS.

Men typically say that she was nagging, which is another form of verbal abuse but no one takes it as that whereas if men constantly put their women down verbally it's abuse but both cases are basically the same.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Word.
> 
> Whenever I hear (or read) "Yeah, I cheated, BUT...", I tend to view pretty much everything after the "but" w/ a healthy dose of skepticism.
> 
> ...


agreed Gus with everything you said. She deserved the karma she got


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it's hysterical.

I mean she describes her dead marriage as abusive. But never describes the abuse... Which I suspect is just really mentally swapping out "boring" for "abusive." You know, to make a pastor's wife travelling to meet a random internet stranger for sex sound justified.

And then I love the part where her married lover boy cheats on her, too. And she's so very sad about that.

Lol.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

All I know is when the end comes for humans, be it a giant meteor, disease, whatever, we deserve it. We obviously have no more evolution left in us and now it's just a steady decline until extinction. We can't live in harmony with the planet and we can't live in harmony with each other. When a species can't live in harmony with their environment, they go extinct. Bring it on.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

wmn1 said:


> agreed Gus with everything you said. She deserved the karma she got


Eh... seems like Karma was a bit merciful to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LucasJackson said:


> All I know is when the end comes for humans, be it a giant meteor, disease, whatever, we deserve it. We obviously have no more evolution left in us and now it's just a steady decline until extinction. We can't live in harmony with the planet and we can't live in harmony with each other. When a species can't live in harmony with their environment, they go extinct. Bring it on.


Damn. It's like you're Matthew McConauhey from the first season of "True Detective".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Eh... seems like Karma was a bit merciful to her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would agree with this


----------

